# Cloth Rack Backstop



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is my backstop made out with broken cloth rack


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

The pole in the middle can cause ricochets.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

the following is my room / home , target board ......................

inserts are small pieces of the other similar cardbox cuts , and i add a rectangular piece of plywood inside recently as the box is getting more and more rotten


















big hole cut underneath to allow the ammo to be drop down by itself or for retrieve .... 
(see the old plywood inside ..... keke)


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

double error post ....


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

HOE said:


> The pole in the middle can cause ricochets.


Yes, sometimes it happens. I m planing to extend it using a T or elbow connector from the place where I used the clamp.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe you can tie one out using bamboo poles instead.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

HOE said:


> Maybe you can tie one out using bamboo poles instead.


Good idea...


----------

